# The fifth Tom Daniel's Build, The Pie Wagon



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I finished up my Pie Wagon a couple of days ago. I rather ended up using two kits because joining the two body halves got messed up on the first so I switched some parts out and joined them before painting it the second time around. The decals were very old and it shows, particularly on the left side. If anyone has some spare decals or could print me a set I'd be willing to pay a reasonable price. It joins my previous four TD builds and I will enter the group in the collections category at Jaxcon in two weeks. I have at least four more TD designs in my stash. I only had one or two back in the '60s but love them all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

In regards to the decals did you use any setting solution with them or just water? It has been awhile since I did any decal work, but I remember using a product called microsol which helped clear some fogging and hid the edges a bit on model train projects. There maybe event better products out now? :cheers2:


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Love your collection!

Have a couple of those kits from back then myself. (Sorry, no extra decals)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> In regards to the decals did you use any setting solution with them or just water? It has been awhile since I did any decal work, but I remember using a product called microsol which helped clear some fogging and hid the edges a bit on model train projects. There maybe event better products out now? :cheers2:


I used Testors setting solution. It was odd because when that left side decal went on it looked OK but then as it dried that awful clouding happened. The other side looked worse on paper but better after it dried. They were really old which explains the problem but doesn't help with the looks. A guy is sending me a spare set he has but I don't think it includes the "Mother's Pies" decal, just the other two on the sheet, he must have cut off the pie decal. I contacted Revell/Monogram, who sent me a great replacement for my aged Paddy Wagon set, but since the car hasn't been made in years they didn't have them any longer.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I posted a query on FB Parts Pit Mike page and a guy sent me a spare set of Pie Wagon decals he had. It wasn't perfect but it was a whole bunch better than mine were. I did manage to get the old decals off but messed up the paint in the process which required some effort to fix but in the end it is a better looking model. I also found my tire labeling decals and added them as well. They set it off just right.


----------

